# Your Christmas Gift to another USMB Member:



## random3434

*For our playa Paulie, to lubricate the ladies before he stings their bling:*


----------



## Blagger

For sangha, to go towards putting him out of his yuletide misery:


----------



## random3434

*A winter hat for xotoxi for those cold nights in Ar:*


----------



## ConHog

For TruthMatters,






So hopefully she can make her way back to reality. This gift would of course also be suitable for RDean.


----------



## random3434

*For Radioman, he can sketch himself a PS3 or whatever the hell it is he's been whining about 24/7:*


----------



## Sheldon

For Radi Oman:







Beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## random3434

*For Silkyeggsalad, the world's largest bong:*


----------



## goldcatt

One each for EZ, Luissa and jillian:








Bring it!


----------



## Paulie

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Silkyeggsalad, the world's largest bong:*



I would actually quit trying to become a cop and go back to weed for that piece right there.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Radioman, he can sketch himself a PS3 or whatever the hell it is he's been whining about 24/7:*



Thats the original beta version of an XBox.


----------



## random3434

*For Jillian of course!*


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sheldon said:


> For Radi Oman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beggars can't be choosers.



That cake looks yummy.


----------



## California Girl

For Yummy Mummy, Jillian.


----------



## random3434

*For Goldcatt and her Munchkins: *


(maybe you'll get some peace and quiet too!  )


----------



## Sheldon

RadiomanATL said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Radi Oman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beggars can't be choosers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cake looks yummy.
Click to expand...


It was very expensive, so I hope you appreciate the sacrifices I've made over this past year to save for this gift. Now you can't eat it, but you can look at it and imagine what it tastes like. It'll be just as fun as the real thing.


----------



## random3434

*To Luissa, From Paulie:*


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Goldcatt and her Munchkins: *
> 
> 
> (maybe you'll get some peace and quiet too!  )





Now we know why you can't buy Radio his Xbox tree-sixty.


----------



## random3434

*For Phoenix:*


----------



## Luissa

Echo Zulu said:


> *To Luissa, From Paulie:*


----------



## Luissa

For Echo


----------



## Luissa

For Paulie


----------



## random3434

*For kat, the USMB Princess:*


----------



## goldcatt

An extra stocking stuffer for Lulu, for next time she wants to cut a bitch:


----------



## manifold

To Ravi:

Happy Season of Reason


----------



## Luissa

For Article


----------



## mudwhistle

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Radioman, he can sketch himself a PS3 or whatever the hell it is he's been whining about 24/7:*



XBOX360.....


----------



## Blagger

For Luissa:


----------



## Luissa

goldcatt said:


> An extra stocking stuffer for Lulu, for next time she wants to cut a bitch:


----------



## random3434

*For Dis:*


----------



## Luissa

For Sheldon


----------



## random3434

*For del:*


(that man knows style like no other   )


----------



## mudwhistle

For Dante, AbikerSailor, Curvelight, and the Bass. 

Guess where they can put it.


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Dis:*



Where can I get one of those for me?


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Goldcatt and her Munchkins: *
> 
> 
> (maybe you'll get some peace and quiet too!  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now we know why you can't buy Radio his Xbox tree-sixty.
Click to expand...


I've been robbed!


----------



## Paulie

For EZ


----------



## manifold

For EZ.  (works in the tub!)


----------



## mudwhistle

For EZ....just in case she lost the last one I gave her.​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owPPpxo8bGo&feature=related[/ame]


Didn't know I would find it again.​


----------



## goldcatt

For xotoxi, a sammy






and


----------



## Valerie

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Dis:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
Click to expand...






  For California Girl:

http://i325.photobucket.com/albums/k362/nickyangel_2008/dwayne johnson/54869yqm8dwthvn.jpg


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Dis:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
Click to expand...


Sorry, I'm married.


----------



## Valerie

For Sheldon and Toxi:


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Dy92QfGw4...Sg/MWDMM-rQDYQ/s1600/egg_salad_sandwich_1.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Dis:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm married.
Click to expand...


That's the Rock.


You're more like a pebble.


----------



## RadiomanATL

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm married.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the Rock.
> 
> 
> You're more like a pebble.
Click to expand...


Actually, I'm more like gravel.


----------



## Valerie

For Paulie:


http://www.usagold.com/gold/coins/pics/bars.jpeg


----------



## Valerie

For Radioman:


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR7509HD-Professional-Headphone/dp/B000HHYZV6]Amazon.com: Sony MDR7509HD Professional Headphone: Electronics[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

For everyone on USMB​
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0i2zaDSXhFM&feature=[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila

For everyone:  Peace on Earth, Goodwill toward everyone.  Yeah, I know it's a dream, but it's a good dream.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Valerie said:


> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sony MDR7509HD Professional Headphone: Electronics



Holy Shit! They've gotten expensive.

I use a pair that I bought about 9 years ago. $110.


----------



## Dis

California Girl said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Dis:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
Click to expand...


You can have that one.

Vin Diesel, he is not.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Actually, this is the pair that I own. Crap, they're even more expensive!

MDR-V900HD | Studio Monitor Series Headphones | Sony | SonyStyle USA

Mine are about dead though. Still sound good, but the vinyl coating on the ear covers is completely gone. Leaving just the black foam. I'll probably just go for a pair of these when mine finally kick the bucket:

MDR-V6 | Studio Monitor Series Headphones | Sony | Sony Style USA

A buddy has a pair, and while the sound isn't as crisp, it'll do for what I need.


----------



## Valerie

RadiomanATL said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sony MDR7509HD Professional Headphone: Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit! They've gotten expensive.
> 
> I use a pair that I bought about 9 years ago. $110.
Click to expand...




Sorry, I just couldn't swing the cost of the XBox 360.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Valerie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Sony MDR7509HD Professional Headphone: Electronics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shit! They've gotten expensive.
> 
> I use a pair that I bought about 9 years ago. $110.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just couldn't swing the cost of the XBox 360.
Click to expand...


No worries, neither can I. Hence the begging like a whipped dog.


----------



## Valerie

For EZ:


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Fluffy-Slippers-Volatile-White-Vegan-Friendly/dp/B0015PC75U]Amazon.com: Fluffy Furry Slippers Volatile Black or White--Vegan Friendly!: Shoes[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Silkyeggsalad, the world's largest bong:*



That's a pipe, not a bong... Or so I'm told...


----------



## Valerie

For Dis:


http://www.cliffsedge.com/images/pool2.jpg


----------



## goldcatt

For Radioman:









And a neg rep. 

You want it now or wait till Xmas?


----------



## Valerie

For hjmick:


http://www.foodsubs.com/Photos/margaritasalt.jpg



http://meredithandcarla.com/pages/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/margarita.jpg


----------



## California Girl

For Phoenix: I know she loves music so this will allow her to play her tunes in the tub. Cool or what? I'm hoping I get this too! LOL


----------



## Valerie

For mud:


http://www.jasonbennion.com/images/insp_spocks_brain.jpg


----------



## goldcatt

For Kat, hugs and glittery flip flops:


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a neg rep.
> 
> You want it now or wait till Xmas?



Meat AND a neg rep?

If I wasn't already married...

(I'll take it all now please)


----------



## manifold

Dis said:


> Vin Diesel, he is not.



Right, Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is straight.


----------



## Trajan

for EZ..she gets it.....


----------



## Trajan

for CG.....


----------



## Immanuel

For TruthDoesn'tMatter... a viral program that plays Rush Limbaugh, Michael Savage and Sean Hannity on her PC 24/7/365 with no escape... turn your PC on and the first thing you hear is one of these three yapping non-stop and it won't go away as long as the PC remains on!!!! 

I guess computer viruses can serve their purpose.

Immie


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a neg rep.
> 
> You want it now or wait till Xmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat AND a neg rep?
> 
> If I wasn't already married...
> 
> (I'll take it all now please)
Click to expand...


Always an excuse with you guys. Sheesh.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Yesssss!!



> Hi, you have received -257 reputation points from goldcatt.
> Reputation was given for this post.
> 
> Comment:
> Ho, ho, ho!
> 
> Regards,
> goldcatt
> 
> Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Radioman:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a neg rep.
> 
> You want it now or wait till Xmas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meat AND a neg rep?
> 
> If I wasn't already married...
> 
> (I'll take it all now please)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always an excuse with you guys. Sheesh.
Click to expand...


If you get my wife's permission, I'm game.

But does that mean we need to convert to mormonism?


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meat AND a neg rep?
> 
> If I wasn't already married...
> 
> (I'll take it all now please)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always an excuse with you guys. Sheesh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you get my wife's permission, I'm game.
> 
> But does that mean we need to convert to mormonism?
Click to expand...


On second thought....I'll pass.


----------



## Valerie

For mani:


http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ekuWkAR6LQo/Sr9W5mLlKyI/AAAAAAAAAnw/T8XrnEdKIlQ/s400/IMG_3390.JPG


----------



## jillian

For EZ


----------



## Valerie

Happy Chanukah Jillian:

http://www.thechocolatestore.com/images/product-pictures/gourmettruffles-l.jpg


----------



## jillian

For Grump


----------



## Paulie

For Valerie


----------



## jillian

Valerie said:


> Happy Chanukah Jillian:
> 
> http://www.thechocolatestore.com/images/product-pictures/gourmettruffles-l.jpg



Thanks Valerie,

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## Valerie

For goldcatt:


http://lainson.eu/goldcat25th.JPG


----------



## Valerie

For Luissa:


http://www.deviantart.com/download/63693545/Little_Red_Corvette_by_dangeruss.jpg


----------



## jillian

for lulu


----------



## jillian

for goldcatt


----------



## Luissa

jillian said:


> for lulu



My  brother's friend has one  just like that.


----------



## RadiomanATL

jillian said:


> for lulu



Damn, it's been too many years.

I had to stop and figure out what that actually was.


----------



## Luissa

For Jillian


----------



## Valerie

For Trajan:


http://www.mlahanas.de/Greeks/Arts/VenusMilo.jpg


----------



## jillian

Luissa said:


> For Jillian





nice kittykat. lol


----------



## random3434

*For Val, since I know how much you love him too:*


----------



## RadiomanATL

Try putting:

link to picture

and then: Valerie


----------



## random3434

Luissa said:


> For Jillian



Hey! That should have been MY gift!


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> For Yummy Mummy, Jillian.



heh... thanks. i actually have a pair that's sort of like that..


----------



## Valerie

For Sheila:


http://www.jennifershon.com/images/Large Peace Necklace.jpg


----------



## random3434

Dis said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Dis:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.
Click to expand...


*Fine, here is your gift, but how can you tell them apart? *


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fine, here is your gift, but how can you tell them apart? *
Click to expand...


The one with his hands in his pockets is gay?


----------



## California Girl

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fine, here is your gift, but how can you tell them apart? *
Click to expand...


Me, and Dis.... We can tell them apart. The rest of you need not concern yourselves with the details.


----------



## Luissa

Radio


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Val, since I know how much you love him too:*





  Sweet!


Hey, I got you something for your stocking too...
http://republicjewelry.com/images/patriotsearrings.jpg


----------



## Luissa

For Ez


----------



## random3434

*For me: *


----------



## jillian

For Del


----------



## Valerie

For Immanuel:

http://www.threekingsgifts.com/media/index_boxes.jpg


----------



## jillian

For California Girl


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> For California Girl



Thank you! These are so beautiful!!! I love them! Would I be pushing my luck to suggest a matching purse?


----------



## jillian

California Girl said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> For California Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! These are so beautiful!!! I love them! Would I be pushing my luck to suggest a matching purse?
Click to expand...


yes.


----------



## Kat

Echo Zulu said:


> *For kat, the USMB Princess:*




ahhh hahahahaha! Sweet!


----------



## jillian

for Elvis


----------



## Kat

goldcatt said:


> For Kat, hugs and glittery flip flops:






Oh my! I love those!


----------



## California Girl

jillian said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> For California Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! These are so beautiful!!! I love them! Would I be pushing my luck to suggest a matching purse?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes.
Click to expand...


Sorry, Yummy Mummy.


----------



## random3434

*For Toro of course!*


----------



## random3434

*For Care4All:*


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fine, here is your gift, but how can you tell them apart? *
Click to expand...


Oh, SO very easily.  

You get me that, and you can have every slipper I own.


----------



## Kat

For EZ


----------



## Kat

Little luxury for goldcatt:


----------



## random3434

*For our hard working Mods, Meister and Intense:*














(you each get 2)


----------



## Dis

Echo Zulu said:


> *For our hard working Mods, Meister and Intense:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you each get 2)



Great - NOW who's going to do all the work around here?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dis said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For our hard working Mods, Meister and Intense:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you each get 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great - NOW who's going to do all the work around here?
Click to expand...


I always thought you did all the work anyway


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For our hard working Mods, Meister and Intense:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (you each get 2)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great - NOW who's going to do all the work around here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I always thought you did all the work anyway
Click to expand...


That's because you have PostRelease locked in your basement, so Dis HAS to do all the work now!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great - NOW who's going to do all the work around here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought you did all the work anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you have PostRelease locked in your basement, so Dis HAS to do all the work now!
Click to expand...


It's voluntary, I swear.


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> *For Dis:*



Hey! How come Dis gets The Rock?

No fair - he's already got money. You don't have to pay him.


----------



## Phoenix

Dis said:


> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.



Yeah, but would you really kick him outta bed for eating crackers?

He's got an awfully nice smile too. And can speak intelligently - that puts him above lotsa former wrestlers.


----------



## Wicked Jester

For Goldcatt (my favorite lib)...A steady real estate market
For EZ.....A surprise visit from CW
For Luissa.....A bag o' kush
For Gunny.....A free cab ride to the next AA meeting
For Truthmatters......A lie detector so she can detect her own lies
For Bootneck....A firm handshake and a thanks.
For Huggy......A to do LIST
For Plymco Pilgrim....A perfectly cooked medium well steak
For Jillian.....Permanent peace in Israel
For Bodecea....A man for christ sakes
For my good buddy "The T"....a trip back in time to 1776
For Patek Phillipe.....A timex
For Syrenn......A $1000 dollar gift certificate from Victorias Secret
For Del.....A haircutting kit so he can cut that sons hair
For AbikerSailor......A Sarah Palin blow up doll
For Madeline......A trip to the loony bin
For Sarah G.....Hell I don't know. What do you get a box o' rocks?

That's all for now.....I got more shopping to do.


----------



## random3434

*This freaky woman for JB: *


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hN89U_XD9E[/ame]


----------



## Phoenix

Echo Zulu said:


> Dis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get one of those for me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can have that one.
> 
> Vin Diesel, he is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Fine, here is your gift, but how can you tell them apart? *
Click to expand...


Are these maybe available in some sort of gift set?


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> It's voluntary, I swear.



Then why the locks on the outside of the door, Radio?  You forget I've done deliveries there.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's voluntary, I swear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the locks on the outside of the door, Radio?  You forget I've done deliveries there.
Click to expand...


um....she likes it that way?


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> um....she likes it that way?



She offered to get me the position of Supreme High Moderator if I helped her escape.


----------



## xotoxi

For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...



Can I just have beer? I don't do pills.


----------



## Phoenix

xotoxi said:


> For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...



Get JB in here with the drinks and none of us will remember a thing.


----------



## xotoxi

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just have beer? I don't do pills.
Click to expand...


Pills?  PILLS?

Are you way instain?  Those aren't pills!

They are Skittles, M&Ms, Good & Plenty, Mike & ikes, and Runts.

I just carry them in pill bottles to keep them fresh.


----------



## Againsheila

Valerie said:


> For Sheila:
> 
> 
> http://www.jennifershon.com/images/Large Peace Necklace.jpg



thanks Val, I like it.


----------



## hortysir

Luissa, CaliGirl, Goldcatt, Kat, Valerie, and Jillian;

I got a good bulk price on sexy pj's


----------



## Ringel05

Phoenix said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get JB in here with the drinks and none of us will remember a thing.
Click to expand...


Happily.............


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

For Dante so he doesnt have to dance  alone any more

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP-YLUU7-UE&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Ringel05

I'm getting Old Rocks a laptop he's familiar with.


----------



## goldcatt

Kat said:


> Little luxury for goldcatt:



Oh heck yeah! That'll be great in my new mansion from EZ.


----------



## Conspiracist

RadiomanATL said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm married.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Rock.
> 
> 
> You're more like a pebble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I'm more like gravel.
Click to expand...


They call me turd!


----------



## Conspiracist

For AgainSheila


----------



## Conspiracist

For Chanel


----------



## Conspiracist

For Maddie
Don't let your subs give ya shit!


----------



## Immanuel

hortysir said:


> Luissa, CaliGirl, Goldcatt, Kat, Valerie, and Jillian;
> 
> I got a good bulk price on sexy pj's



Those are not for the ladies.  Those are for their significant others.

Immie


----------



## Conspiracist

xotoxi said:


> For our USMB "Happy Holidays" Party from me...



I knew you loved me!  So what's everyone else havin'?


----------



## Valerie

Wicked Jester said:


> For Goldcatt (my favorite lib)...A steady real estate market
> For EZ.....A surprise visit from CW
> For Luissa.....A bag o' kush
> For Gunny.....A free cab ride to the next AA meeting
> For Truthmatters......A lie detector so she can detect her own lies
> For Bootneck....A firm handshake and a thanks.
> For Huggy......A to do LIST
> For Plymco Pilgrim....A perfectly cooked medium well steak
> For Jillian.....Permanent peace in Israel
> For Bodecea....A man for christ sakes
> For my good buddy "The T"....a trip back in time to 1776
> For Patek Phillipe.....A timex
> For Syrenn......A $1000 dollar gift certificate from Victorias Secret
> For Del.....A haircutting kit so he can cut that sons hair
> For AbikerSailor......A Sarah Palin blow up doll
> For Madeline......A trip to the loony bin
> For Sarah G.....Hell I don't know. What do you get a box o' rocks?
> 
> That's all for now.....I got more shopping to do.





For Wicked Jester:

http://www.cranesmusicstore.com/images/1158048059613_HUDSON_CBJ35_DLX_BANJO_MAIN.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For hortyser and Ringel:



http://feeds2.yourstorewizards.com/1002/images/250x1000/grroblboshfo.jpg



http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51jKvNIYzWL.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For Phoenix:


http://bigpondmusic.com/images/AlbumCoverArt/198/XXL/Heaven-Can-Wait-The-Best-Of-Meat-Loaf2.jpg


----------



## Conspiracist

For Fitnah​


----------



## jillian

for jester


----------



## Valerie

For Conspiracist   

http://snuggiesightings.com/snuggie/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/inspirations1.jpg


----------



## jillian

for gunny


----------



## jillian

for crusader frank


----------



## jillian

VAYank


----------



## jillian

for mal


----------



## jillian

for xotoxi and geautohell


----------



## jillian

for dive con


----------



## boedicca

As he won't buy it for himself, for xotoxi:




xotoxi said:


> It is FABULOUS!!!
> 
> Her version of "Do You Hear What I Hear" was so powerful and moving, and "O Holy Night" brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> But when she sang "O Come All Ye Faithful", I...
> 
> *JIZZED IN MY PANTS
> 
> *In truth, I did not and would not buy that album...and if I did, I would not admit to it.




http://www.usmessageboard.com/revie...ed-susan-boyles-christmas-album-the-gift.html


----------



## Valerie

For Kat:


Shop clothes for women, men, maternity, baby, and kids | Gap


----------



## Valerie

For Boedicca:


http://www.specialtylinens.com/little-mermaid-toddler.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For Fitnah:


http://www.savehgroupgarden.com/images/8840P_FlyingPig.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For GT and dillo:


http://www.votejasonstein.com/images/unclesam.jpg


----------



## Sheldon

For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Ravi:


http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.75336332.jpg


----------



## elvis

jillian said:


> for Elvis


you must spread reputation before giving it to Jillian again...


----------



## Valerie

Sheldon said:


> For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM





  Thank you!  I left you a silkyeggsalad sangwich last night!


----------



## Synthaholic

RadiomanATL said:


> Actually, this is the pair that I own. Crap, they're even more expensive!
> 
> MDR-V900HD | Studio Monitor Series Headphones | Sony | SonyStyle USA
> 
> Mine are about dead though. Still sound good, but the vinyl coating on the ear covers is completely gone. Leaving just the black foam. I'll probably just go for a pair of these when mine finally kick the bucket:
> 
> MDR-V6 | Studio Monitor Series Headphones | Sony | Sony Style USA
> 
> A buddy has a pair, and while the sound isn't as crisp, it'll do for what I need.


Go Sennheiser, AKG, or BeyerDynamic.


----------



## jillian

for sheldon:


----------



## Valerie

For Elvis:


http://dantat.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c5a0753ef010536125fd4970c-800wi


----------



## Sheldon

jillian, a nice relaxing massage.






They also offer a de-clawing session afterwards, but I think you should skip that and keep them sharp.


----------



## bodecea

Wicked Jester said:


> For Goldcatt (my favorite lib)...A steady real estate market
> For EZ.....A surprise visit from CW
> For Luissa.....A bag o' kush
> For Gunny.....A free cab ride to the next AA meeting
> For Truthmatters......A lie detector so she can detect her own lies
> For Bootneck....A firm handshake and a thanks.
> For Huggy......A to do LIST
> For Plymco Pilgrim....A perfectly cooked medium well steak
> For Jillian.....Permanent peace in Israel
> For Bodecea....A man for christ sakes
> For my good buddy "The T"....a trip back in time to 1776
> For Patek Phillipe.....A timex
> For Syrenn......A $1000 dollar gift certificate from Victorias Secret
> For Del.....A haircutting kit so he can cut that sons hair
> For AbikerSailor......A Sarah Palin blow up doll
> For Madeline......A trip to the loony bin
> For Sarah G.....Hell I don't know. What do you get a box o' rocks?
> 
> That's all for now.....I got more shopping to do.



Oh good!   Thank you!   I needed someone who would do my windows, lawn work, and dust.


----------



## Valerie

For Sarah:


http://images.marthastewart.com/images/content/pub/ms_living/2001Q4/a99033_1201_snowglobe_l.jpg


----------



## bodecea

jillian said:


> for jester



THose are the  Albertsons one cent pots aren't they?   You really splurged for him...


----------



## bodecea

For Liability:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Emily-Posts-Etiquette-Thumb-Indexed/dp/0066209579]Amazon.com: Emily Post&#39;s Etiquette, 17th Edition (Thumb Indexed) (9780066209579): Peggy Post: Books[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Willow:


http://www.why-bonsai.com/images/bonsai/bonsai_willow_old5.jpg

http://www.oldenglishcrackers.com/images/medium/christmas_ornaments_MED.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For Bodecea:


http://www.joshspear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/luxeed_keyboard.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For strollingbones:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/615DWRTANSL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## Sheldon

For 'bones, who it seems like she hasn't posted in awhile:

No Drama | Facebook


----------



## Valerie

For Foxfyre:



Giant Coffee Maker | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Valerie

For Allie:


http://www.orietals.com/arabianhorse/images/saddle-1.jpg


----------



## Ravi

Valerie said:


> For Ravi:
> 
> 
> http://ny-image0.etsy.com/il_fullxfull.75336332.jpg


Sweet! I can never have enough tissues on hand to give to the crybabies at USMB. 

For you, Valerie...an award that reflects your posting style.


----------



## Valerie

For Care4All:

http://www.petstorebyconny.com/members/785824/uploaded/Cat-Condo-A7401.jpg


----------



## xotoxi

boedicca said:


> As he won't buy it for himself, for xotoxi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is FABULOUS!!!
> 
> Her version of "Do You Hear What I Hear" was so powerful and moving, and "O Holy Night" brought a tear to my eye.
> 
> But when she sang "O Come All Ye Faithful", I...
> 
> *JIZZED IN MY PANTS
> 
> *In truth, I did not and would not buy that album...and if I did, I would not admit to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/revie...ed-susan-boyles-christmas-album-the-gift.html
Click to expand...


If you give it to me, I will not accept it.

If you play it for me, I will not listen to it.

If you make me a sammich, I will eat it.


----------



## xotoxi

Sheldon said:


> For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM



For the Guys:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks[/ame]

For the Girls (and Gays):

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgCdnbJCqRQ[/ame]

For the Chubby Chasers:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IabrIHznyHk[/ame]

For fans of Rick Astley:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPYZpwSpKmA[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Yurt:

http://ailinblog.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8346b185453ef01156fc4dd57970c-pi


----------



## Valerie

For ka ka Katoki:

http://jeremyinc.com/images/holiday_christmas_toilet_paper_tissue.jpg


----------



## Sheldon

lol.

For xotoxi:


----------



## Zoom-boing

xotoxi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Guys:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Girls (and Gays):
> 
> 
> 
> For the Chubby Chasers:
> 
> 
> 
> For fans of Rick Astley:
Click to expand...



How come the guys get hot vids and the rest of us get wanky ghey stuff??   

George says fuck that shit.


----------



## Zoom-boing

For all the ladies cause chocolate is good for you.


----------



## Valerie

For Synthaholic:


Modular Synthesizer HDR | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## teapartysamurai

For all USMB Members.  A beautiful Christmas Carol, just for you!  

"sniff"  So beautiful!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wskT6YfVB6E[/ame]


----------



## Valerie

For Zoom Boing!

http://www.clownscharacters.com/BUNGEE_TRAMPOLINE1.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For tea party samurai:

http://feeds2.yourstorewizards.com/1074/images/500x500/japanese-tea-set-gbr376.jpg


----------



## teapartysamurai

Valerie said:


> For tea party samurai:
> 
> http://feeds2.yourstorewizards.com/1074/images/500x500/japanese-tea-set-gbr376.jpg


 
Ooo!  I like it!


----------



## teapartysamurai

Another Christmas Carol Gift to all USMBers!  "sniff"  So beautiful!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU[/ame]


----------



## Sheldon

Someone should pre-order Season 1 of _The Walking Dead_ for Zoing. I'm out of money.


----------



## Valerie

A new laptop for Del:

Inspiron 17R Laptop Details | Dell


----------



## Ringel05

Valerie said:


> A new laptop for Del:
> 
> Inspiron 17R Laptop Details | Dell


Check this out first.  

Dell Outlet Has Refurbished Laptops & Used Notebook Deals | Dell


----------



## Valerie

For Ollie:


http://www.dreamstime.com/toy-soldier-thumb375962.jpg


----------



## teapartysamurai

One more Christmas Carol for everyone!

Pick a key, guys!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvF233fW4cI[/ame]


----------



## Kat

teapartysamurai said:


> Another Christmas Carol Gift to all USMBers!  "sniff"  So beautiful!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU


----------



## bodecea

Valerie said:


> For Bodecea:
> 
> 
> http://www.joshspear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/luxeed_keyboard.jpg



I LOVE IT!!!!   You are SOOOOOO Sweet!   Thank you Thank you Thank  you!


----------



## jillian

Kat said:


> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christmas Carol Gift to all USMBers!  "sniff"  So beautiful!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU
Click to expand...


isn't she just the debbie downer.. *sigh*


----------



## Kat

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christmas Carol Gift to all USMBers!  "sniff"  So beautiful!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> isn't she just the debbie downer.. *sigh*
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Kat

bodecea said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Bodecea:
> 
> 
> http://www.joshspear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/luxeed_keyboard.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!   You are SOOOOOO Sweet!   Thank you Thank you Thank  you!
Click to expand...


Oh wow..I want that!!


----------



## Kat

Valerie said:


> For ka ka Katoki:
> 
> http://jeremyinc.com/images/holiday_christmas_toilet_paper_tissue.jpg



 Purdy!


----------



## jillian

for syrenn


----------



## Kat

jillian said:


> for syrenn



Oh my gosh that is precious! Syrenn will love it!


----------



## jillian

Kat said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> for syrenn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh that is precious! Syrenn will love it!
Click to expand...


thanks. i want one!! lol..


----------



## jillian

for kat


----------



## Kat

For jillian:


----------



## Wicked Jester

For Kat:

A trip back in time and a ticket to the following
[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHsDa9_HSlA[/ame]


----------



## Liability

For boredtoseeya:

The courage to drop her fraudulent pretense and to just man up, for once.






Courage!


----------



## jillian

Kat said:


> For jillian:




I LOVE THEM!! Thanks!


----------



## Valerie

For Syrenn:


http://www.maxandmaudes.com/images/products/2891x.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For Liability:


http://stella.webbdesignstudio.net/images/BluesBros-hat-front.jpg


----------



## Kat

For Valerie: An exciting day away from the office. Busch Gardens, Tampa..


----------



## Coyote

For Phoenix:  a new tool kit to replace the one that got blown up


----------



## Valerie

Kat said:


> For Valerie: An exciting day away from the office. Busch Gardens, Tampa..





Awesome, thank you...How could you tell I need a day away from the office?


----------



## Coyote

For CG....when life's to short to deal with internet retards in a meaningful manner....


----------



## xotoxi

Ringel05 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new laptop for Del:
> 
> Inspiron 17R Laptop Details | Dell
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out first.
> 
> Dell Outlet Has Refurbished Laptops & Used Notebook Deals | Dell
Click to expand...


del doesn't need any refurbishing.


----------



## xotoxi

Valerie said:


> For ka ka Katoki:http://jeremyinc.com/images/holiday_christmas_toilet_paper_tissue.jpg



How many ply is that?


----------



## Coyote

xotoxi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new laptop for Del:
> 
> Inspiron 17R Laptop Details | Dell
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out first.
> 
> Dell Outlet Has Refurbished Laptops & Used Notebook Deals | Dell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> del doesn't need any refurbishing.
Click to expand...


Yes he does.  Have you checked his avatar lately?

Here's Del's gift:


----------



## strollingbones

echo...a straight male gallery of pics with shirts....matter of fact shirts for everyone.....xox i would give a ticket to disney world for he and the family....

truthmatters:  a trip south so she could relax
saveliberty:  a new car
radio:   an x box of course
samson:  a couple of octoporn flics  and a curious piece of art
pilgram:  a new overhead cam
annie:  a ride the world ticket so she could go where ever she wanted 
lusiaa:  a prepaid black american express 
article:  a huge flat screen with an unlimted sports packet
manie:  i would just give more rep to
ring:  a spell that would break that conservative out of him
gold:  a star in a far away place...so she could dream on it
mal:  a lump of coal which he could shove up his tight ass and make a diamond out of 
kw:  a lap dance by someone much younger 
us:  wide aisles....everywhere he goes
vel:  good health 
val:   a chariot to cross the heavens
del:  what do you give a man who has it all? 
intense:  relaxation
maddie:  a night with huggy
huggy:  o2  *you will need it, see above*
careforall:  tranquity in all she does
infidel:  i would remove his fear of liberals
dis:  new shoes what else
gunny:  the patience of job  and a large bottle of absinte (that mal tastes so bad) but they say it enlightens one
zoom: fiesta ware
nosmo:  a cure for the itchy dog
elvis:  wow what would elvis want?  ooo a honeymoon suit at a ritz place for him and the wife
xox:  the largest bag of rep you ever seen wait wait...grabs back rep...you already got something

and paulie....a happy new year

i am too lazy to do pics.....ollie ...peace of mind.....so many more.....


----------



## Valerie

xotoxi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For ka ka Katoki:http://jeremyinc.com/images/holiday_christmas_toilet_paper_tissue.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many ply is that?
Click to expand...




  I made sure it is reinforced triple-ply since I realize you have difficulty with finger break through and all...


----------



## Zoom-boing

Valerie said:


> For Zoom Boing!
> 
> http://www.clownscharacters.com/BUNGEE_TRAMPOLINE1.jpg


----------



## Meister

For wrycatcher, if you catch my drift:


----------



## strollingbones

allie:  rich pastures


----------



## Zoom-boing

For bones:


----------



## Ringel05

xotoxi said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> A new laptop for Del:
> 
> Inspiron 17R Laptop Details | Dell
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out first.
> 
> Dell Outlet Has Refurbished Laptops & Used Notebook Deals | Dell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> del doesn't need any refurbishing.
Click to expand...


I don't know about that.........


----------



## Ringel05

strollingbones said:


> echo...a straight male gallery of pics with shirts....matter of fact shirts for everyone.....xox i would give a ticket to disney world for he and the family....
> 
> truthmatters:  a trip south so she could relax
> saveliberty:  a new car
> radio:   an x box of course
> samson:  a couple of octoporn flics  and a curious piece of art
> pilgram:  a new overhead cam
> annie:  a ride the world ticket so she could go where ever she wanted
> lusiaa:  a prepaid black american express
> article:  a huge flat screen with an unlimted sports packet
> manie:  i would just give more rep to
> ring:  a spell that would break that conservative out of him
> gold:  a star in a far away place...so she could dream on it
> mal:  a lump of coal which he could shove up his tight ass and make a diamond out of
> kw:  a lap dance by someone much younger
> us:  wide aisles....everywhere he goes
> vel:  good health
> val:   a chariot to cross the heavens
> del:  what do you give a man who has it all?
> intense:  relaxation
> maddie:  a night with huggy
> huggy:  o2  *you will need it, see above*
> careforall:  tranquity in all she does
> infidel:  i would remove his fear of liberals
> dis:  new shoes what else
> gunny:  the patience of job  and a large bottle of absinte (that mal tastes so bad) but they say it enlightens one
> zoom: fiesta ware
> nosmo:  a cure for the itchy dog
> elvis:  wow what would elvis want?  ooo a honeymoon suit at a ritz place for him and the wife
> xox:  the largest bag of rep you ever seen wait wait...grabs back rep...you already got something
> 
> and paulie....a happy new year
> 
> i am too lazy to do pics.....ollie ...peace of mind.....so many more.....





> ring:  a spell that would break that conservative out of him



It was a spell that put it there.  A 20 year spell as an far left wingnut.


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Guys:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## Valerie

For Coyote:


http://www.savingmoneyinmissouri.com/wp-content/uploads//2010/11/ipod-64gb.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For Meister:


http://www.acornawards.com/images/acorn-awards-arrowheads25.jpg


----------



## elvis

for echo:


----------



## Valerie

For rightwinger:


http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:.../q124/cdnuniguy/MTL_richardmemorial01.gif&t=1


----------



## Valerie

For Jeremy:


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31ot4FMqvjL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheldon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Valerie: A healthy dose of Steve Winwood and the greatness that is an Eighties music video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anCg5EiB2AM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the Guys:
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I could have spent the entire vid looking at that a.........

They only flashed it....darnit.


----------



## Valerie

mudwhistle said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the Guys:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_fCqg92qks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could have spent the entire vid looking at that a.........
> 
> They only flashed it....darnit.
Click to expand...


----------



## DiveCon

Kat said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Bodecea:
> 
> 
> http://www.joshspear.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/luxeed_keyboard.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE IT!!!!   You are SOOOOOO Sweet!   Thank you Thank you Thank  you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh wow..I want that!!
Click to expand...

Luxeed FULL-LED illuminated keyboard U5 - eBay (item 160467290964 end time Dec-09-10 05:03:06 PST)


----------



## Valerie

I've been informed by a very kind gentleman, how to properly post an image here so...Sorry about that!


----------



## Valerie

For Dillo:


----------



## Valerie

For ABikerSailor:


----------



## Big Black Dog

For a "special" USMB friend...


----------



## Valerie

For DiveCon:


----------



## DiveCon

Valerie said:


> For DiveCon:


LOL thanks


----------



## Valerie

For Big Black Dog:


----------



## Valerie

For Samson:


----------



## Valerie

For eots:


----------



## DiveCon

Valerie said:


> For eots:


Eots needs this more


----------



## Valerie

For truthmatters:


----------



## Valerie

For Gunny:


----------



## Kat

DiveCon said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For eots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots needs this more
Click to expand...


That's pretty darn gross, Dive. Plus we were kind of trying to do fun, funny, nice ones.


----------



## Valerie

For Daveman:


----------



## Valerie

For Diamond Dave:


----------



## Valerie

For HUGGY:


----------



## 007

For Foxfyre...


----------



## DiveCon

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For eots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eots needs this more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's pretty darn gross, Dive. Plus we were kind of trying to do fun, funny, nice ones.
Click to expand...

that WAS funny


----------



## Kat

DiveCon said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eots needs this more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty darn gross, Dive. Plus we were kind of trying to do fun, funny, nice ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that WAS funny
Click to expand...


I didn't mean funny in the put down kind of way.


----------



## Ringel05

Kat said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty darn gross, Dive. Plus we were kind of trying to do fun, funny, nice ones.
> 
> 
> 
> that WAS funny
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't mean funny in the put down kind of way.
Click to expand...


There's a lot of funny in a put down way in this thread, some of it's subtle, some isn't.


----------



## Valerie

For Pale Rider:


----------



## Kat

Ringel05 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> that WAS funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean funny in the put down kind of way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a lot of funny in a put down way in this thread, some of it's subtle, some isn't.
Click to expand...


I guess that huge pic of a brain wasn't a subtle one.


----------



## Si modo

I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!

Yikes!


----------



## Wicked Jester

Si modo said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!


For Si:

A bassett hound......To bite your "certified pre-owned Drsmith" right in his weird lil' ass!


----------



## Si modo

Wicked Jester said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> For Si:
> 
> A bassett hound......To bite your "certified pre-owned Drsmith" right in his weird lil' ass!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

For Si Modo:


----------



## Si modo

Kat said:


> For Si Modo:


Gasp!  S/he's beautiful!

Thank you!


----------



## The Infidel

For bones...






So she can be ready the next time her yard catches fire 


For Kat...

A date with this guy 








*MERRY CHRISTMAS YA'LL...!​*


----------



## Luissa

For Article and Silky


----------



## mal

Luissa said:


> For Article and Silky



^Better share some of that with Bones...



peace...


----------



## mal

Si modo said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!



How about I make a Donation to:

coloradobassetrescue.com

For you, and my boy GunJun?...



peace...


----------



## mal

strollingbones said:


> echo...a straight male gallery of pics with shirts....matter of fact shirts for everyone.....xox i would give a ticket to disney world for he and the family....
> 
> truthmatters:  a trip south so she could relax
> saveliberty:  a new car
> radio:   an x box of course
> samson:  a couple of octoporn flics  and a curious piece of art
> pilgram:  a new overhead cam
> annie:  a ride the world ticket so she could go where ever she wanted
> lusiaa:  a prepaid black american express
> article:  a huge flat screen with an unlimted sports packet
> manie:  i would just give more rep to
> ring:  a spell that would break that conservative out of him
> gold:  a star in a far away place...so she could dream on it
> mal:  a lump of coal which he could shove up his tight ass and make a diamond out of
> kw:  a lap dance by someone much younger
> us:  wide aisles....everywhere he goes
> vel:  good health
> val:   a chariot to cross the heavens
> del:  what do you give a man who has it all?
> intense:  relaxation
> maddie:  a night with huggy
> huggy:  o2  *you will need it, see above*
> careforall:  tranquity in all she does
> infidel:  i would remove his fear of liberals
> dis:  new shoes what else
> gunny:  the patience of job  and a large bottle of absinte (that mal tastes so bad) but they say it enlightens one
> zoom: fiesta ware
> nosmo:  a cure for the itchy dog
> elvis:  wow what would elvis want?  ooo a honeymoon suit at a ritz place for him and the wife
> xox:  the largest bag of rep you ever seen wait wait...grabs back rep...you already got something
> 
> and paulie....a happy new year
> 
> i am too lazy to do pics.....ollie ...peace of mind.....so many more.....



That's the nicest thing Bones has ever said about me... 

And I've noticed she's not using "mal" as much for "shit"...

It must be the Holidays.



peace...


----------



## Si modo

mal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I make a Donation to:
> 
> coloradobassetrescue.com
> 
> For you, and my boy GunJun?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Awwwwwww.  That would be cool if you did.


----------



## mal

Si modo said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about I make a Donation to:
> 
> coloradobassetrescue.com
> 
> For you, and my boy GunJun?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwwwww.  That would be cool if you did.
Click to expand...


I will double check with GunJon... He belongs to one of the Colorado Rescues... Not sure if it's that one.



peace...


----------



## Si modo

mal said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about I make a Donation to:
> 
> coloradobassetrescue.com
> 
> For you, and my boy GunJun?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww.  That would be cool if you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will double check with GunJon... He belongs to one of the Colorado Rescues... Not sure if it's that one.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...

Even if it's just five bucks, every little bit helps them.

And, thanks for posting that because it reminds me that I can donate to BROOD (Basset Rescue of Old Dominion).


----------



## Valerie

For Mal:


----------



## Valerie

For Si Modo:


----------



## Valerie

For The Infidel:


----------



## Valerie

For Sunni Man:


----------



## Valerie

For Neubarth:


----------



## Valerie

For 52nd Street:


----------



## Valerie

For Article 15:


----------



## Valerie

For Annie:


----------



## hortysir

For Valerie since she is so giving to others:


----------



## Valerie

hortysir said:


> For Valerie since she is so giving to others:






Hey, did you just moon me, hortysir...?


----------



## Ringel05

For Valerie in case she moseys down this-a-way for a spell.






(Though how thats gonna work with a New England accent is beyond me.)


----------



## Valerie

Ringel05 said:


> For Valerie in case she moseys down this-a-way for a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Though how thats gonna work with a New England accent is beyond me.)






  Y'all come back and paahk ya caah in tha yaad, ya hear...?


----------



## Valerie

For Aqua Athena:


----------



## Valerie

For Pixie Stix:


----------



## Valerie

For Oddball Dude:


----------



## Valerie

For Granny:


----------



## Valerie

For Mad Scientist:


----------



## Valerie

For JakeStarkey:


----------



## PixieStix

Si modo said:


> I haven't gotten anything yet, not even a lump of coal!
> 
> Yikes!



Here you go Si, I wish you good fortune


----------



## Valerie

For Chris:


----------



## Valerie

For JBeukema:


----------



## Valerie

For Chanel:


----------



## Valerie

For Two Thumbs:


----------



## Coyote

Valerie said:


> For Coyote:



Perfect!


----------



## Valerie

Coyote said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Coyote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect!
Click to expand...





Excellent!    I knew you'd like that!


----------



## Valerie

For ConHog and Dante:


----------



## Valerie

For Mr Peepers:


----------



## Valerie

For Madeline:


----------



## Valerie

For Dr House:


----------



## Valerie

For Mr Clean:


----------



## Valerie

For masquerade:


----------



## Valerie

For Swagger:


----------



## Valerie

For MaggieMae:


----------



## mal

Valerie said:


> For Mal:



*HUGS*

And Merry Christmas, Valerie!



peace...


----------



## Wicked Jester

For Mal:

An industrial size Dumptruck crusher!


----------



## Sarah G

Valerie said:


> For Sarah:
> 
> 
> http://images.marthastewart.com/images/content/pub/ms_living/2001Q4/a99033_1201_snowglobe_l.jpg



Thanks, Val.  So pretty.


----------



## Immanuel

Since she lost her other one, this is for EZ:

Grr!  For some reason that link is not working.

Anyway it is a Sony RM-V502 8-Device Universal Remote Control

Immie


----------



## Wicked Jester

For Sarah G:

Some moss to glue onto all those rocks in her box!

Hopefully she can find someone to help her figure out how do it.


----------



## Sarah G

For Val:








gift description:

Preserve memories for the next generation using our leather, heavy-bound book. The pages pose questions such as "What do you feel has been your purpose in life?" and "Is there any particular incident in your life that changed everything?" From the simple to the provocative, questions will help chronicle college, careers, leaving home, parental relationships, raising kids, traditions and milestones. A great tool for self-discovery and reflection, the memoir is appropriate for all who want to learn more about themselves and pass along their discoveries. Front cover may be personalized with your family name. 

Approx. 500 questions; includes a family tree section and blank pages for momentos


----------



## Againsheila

Our governor just gave all the poor in our state a Christmas present.  Less than nothing.  I didn't think there was such a thing.  She even took away hospice services.  Guess the poor just aren't dying quick enough for her.


----------



## The Infidel




----------



## Valerie

The Infidel said:


>





Sweeeet.....Thanks!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Valerie

For Colin and Bootneck:


----------



## Valerie

For Mr H :


----------



## Trajan

here ya go EZ, in time for x -mas..


----------



## The Infidel

Valerie said:


> For Colin and Bootneck:


----------



## Big Fitz

Againsheila said:


> For everyone:  Peace on Earth, Goodwill toward everyone.  Yeah, I know it's a dream, but it's a good dream.


The best response to that line ever was from James Earl Jones in the movie Sneakers:

"We are the US Government!  We don't DO that sort of thing!"


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Mal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HUGS*
> 
> And Merry Christmas, Valerie!
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




Looks like the link to that ornament went bad so I replaced it for ya.  


Merry Christmas!


----------



## Valerie

For Big Fitz:


----------



## Big Fitz

::: Checks under tree.... then his stocking.... makes sure there's no dead body stuck in the chimney::::

Dammit!  Not even coal or reindeer poop!


----------



## Big Fitz

awwww.. I spoke too soon.   I has a fuzzybear.


----------



## Valerie

Big Fitz said:


> ::: Checks under tree.... then his stocking.... makes sure there's no dead body stuck in the chimney::::
> 
> Dammit!  Not even coal or reindeer poop!






  Patience, my dear...


----------



## Big Fitz

Val... there was a mix up at UPS (North Pole branch) and your order was shipped to basement cat.







I'll have to get something else sent to you.


----------



## Valerie

For uscitizen:


----------



## Valerie

For Old Rocks:


----------



## Valerie

For Kevin Kennedy:


----------



## Phoenix

For Valerie, who is so giving to others:
















Relax and enjoy!


----------



## Valerie

For LK Eder:


----------



## Valerie

For Greenbeard:


----------



## teapartysamurai

jillian said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teapartysamurai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Christmas Carol Gift to all USMBers! "sniff" So beautiful!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t039p6xqutU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> isn't she just the debbie downer.. *sigh*
Click to expand...

 
The problem with you two are, you are too young to remember the cold war.  I bet you two, never even had to duck and cover!  (As if your freaking school desk would protect you against a nuclear attack.   Swear on a stack of bibles, they actually made us get under our desks and cover our heads.  It was so stupid, and it hurt your knees and your neck, just waiting for them to call all clear.  Man, give me a fire drill any day over those things.)

That video is funny as hell, even if it does take a tweak at my favorite president.  Anyone that makes fun of duck and cover has my vote.

I mean am I right guys?  Come on!  Fess up!  How many of you remember doing "duck and cover?"  I bet some of you do!

Oh well, 

So, since you two can't appreciate it, I'll get you this DVD, instead!


----------



## Valerie

For RetiredGySgt:


----------



## Valerie

For Lumpy 1 :


----------



## mal

jillian said:


> for mal



*HUGS*...

The GREATEST Television Show... EVAH!



peace...


----------



## mal

For Jill... So we can have a cup of Coffee this fine Fryday...



peace...


----------



## mal

For EZ... Merry Christmas!



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For saltshaker:


----------



## mal

For Val...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For editec:


----------



## mal

For Sarah...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For loosecannon:


----------



## jillian

mal said:


> For Jill... So we can have a cup of Coffee this fine Fryday...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Mmmmmmmmmmm coffee... nectar of the gods. lol. 

and in a boop mug! 

Thanks, Mal. Merry Happy to ya!


----------



## Valerie

For Froggy:


----------



## Valerie

For Pilgrim:


----------



## mal

For Ravi...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For Cecilie:


----------



## mal

For xotoxi...



peace...


----------



## mal

For del...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For Roomy:


----------



## mal

For ConHog...



peace...


----------



## mal

For Liability...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For JW Frogen:


----------



## mal

For House... DNT.



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For Political Chic:


----------



## mal

For T603...



peace...


----------



## mal

For Bodey...



peace...


----------



## mal

For Lu-Lu... 



peace...


----------



## mal

For Annie...



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For Hboats:


----------



## mal

For Pixie...

And that's all... For now.

Happy Fryday!



peace...


----------



## jillian

mal said:


> For Lu-Lu...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



did you know jezebel makes a lulu skirt?


----------



## Valerie

For Newby:


----------



## Valerie

For The T:


----------



## Valerie

For NYcarbineer:


----------



## Valerie

For Douger:


----------



## Valerie

For Avatar:


----------



## Valerie

I never realized how many posters we have here!  Wow!




Eggnog break for everyone!    (is it noon yet?)


----------



## Valerie

For Lonestar Logic:


----------



## Valerie

For LilOLady:


----------



## Valerie

For Crusader Frank:


----------



## Valerie

For Bigreb:


----------



## Valerie

For Dr Grump:


----------



## mal

Valerie... You Rule.



peace...


----------



## Valerie

For Toro:


----------



## Valerie

For Mr Shaman:


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> Valerie... You Rule.
> 
> 
> 
> peace...





  I'm having fun!


----------



## Valerie

For kwc57:


----------



## Valerie

For saveliberty:


----------



## Valerie

For Stephanie:


----------



## Valerie

For Said1:


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

no presents for me EZ?   (no i didn't go through the whole thread )


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> no presents for me EZ?   (no i didn't go through the whole thread )




You were one of the first ones I gave this morning!


----------



## Valerie

For Fyrenza:


----------



## Valerie

For Anguille:


----------



## Valerie

For kissmy:


http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/518aRug2OHL.jpg


----------



## Valerie

For blu:


----------



## Valerie

For Intense:


----------



## Valerie

For Jose`


----------



## Ringel05

For Val after all that typing.


----------



## 007

mal said:


> For Lu-Lu...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...



Can I have that instead of Lu-Lu?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

valerie said:


> for pilgrim:



vroom vrooom


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> for pilgrim:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vroom vrooom
Click to expand...




Pilgrim caught me under the mistletoe!     kiss* kiss*


----------



## random3434

*I think we all need to thank Val for keeping the spirit of this thread. I thought it would be fun and a good escape from all the crap in other threads! 

Thanks to MOST of you that have the good spirit of the season, and know that Politics don't make or break 'friendships'-we're all just a bunch of goobers anyway! *



*Merry Christmas! *


----------



## random3434

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> no presents for me EZ?   (no i didn't go through the whole thread )



*Here ya go baby! *


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> *I think we all need to thank Val for keeping the spirit of this thread. I thought it would be fun and a good escape from all the crap in other threads!
> 
> Thanks to MOST of you that have the good spirit of the season, and know that Politics don't make or break 'friendships'-we're all just a bunch of goobers anyway! *
> 
> 
> 
> *Merry Christmas! *




Speak for yourself, goober!   












Just kidding, sweetie... Thank YOU!    Excellent thread idea!


----------



## Valerie

Alright, I realize I have much more to give, but I have to get back to work for now.




Meanwhile, somebody's gonna have to make some more eggnog!


----------



## Wicked Jester

For Val:

A load up of her debit card by all members!

She's been doin' some serious shoppin'!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Echo Zulu said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> no presents for me EZ?   (no i didn't go through the whole thread )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here ya go baby! *
> 
> View attachment 12283
Click to expand...


I'd rather have me some EchoZulu than some Jessica Alba 


Oh and I can finally use this emoticon


----------



## mal

Pale Rider said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lu-Lu...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have that instead of Lu-Lu?
Click to expand...


The outfit?... 



peace...


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Lu-Lu...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have that instead of Lu-Lu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The outfit?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




   I was gonna say..........who knew you guys wanted to dress in ladies underwear?


----------



## mal

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have that instead of Lu-Lu?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say..........who knew you guys wanted to dress in ladies underwear?
Click to expand...


Hey, don't go including me in Pale's Kink...  Not that there's anything wrong with that kind of thing... 



peace...


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> The outfit?...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say..........who knew you guys wanted to dress in ladies underwear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, don't go including me in Pale's Kink...  Not that there's anything wrong with that kind of thing...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...




Well, I only said that cuz you did thank him for that post!


----------



## mal

Valerie said:


> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna say..........who knew you guys wanted to dress in ladies underwear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't go including me in Pale's Kink...  Not that there's anything wrong with that kind of thing...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I only said that cuz you did thank him for that post!
Click to expand...


They don't make panties like that in my size... Not that I checked... 



peace...


----------



## Valerie

mal said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, don't go including me in Pale's Kink...  Not that there's anything wrong with that kind of thing...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I only said that cuz you did thank him for that post!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They don't make panties like that in my size... Not that I checked...
> 
> 
> 
> peace...
Click to expand...





Suuuuuuuuure!


----------



## Valerie

Wicked Jester said:


> For Val:
> 
> A load up of her debit card by all members!
> 
> She's been doin' some serious shoppin'!





The funny thing is, I can't stand shopping!  


I've done most of my shopping on-line so far this year...And in years past.


----------



## Valerie

For Jon:


----------



## Valerie

For georgephillip:


----------



## Valerie

For Sallow:


----------



## Valerie

For Ragnar:


----------



## Ringel05

Valerie said:


> For Ragnar:



Don't forget to include this option:


----------



## Valerie

For Baruch Menachem:


----------



## Valerie

For shintao:


----------



## Valerie

For DaGoose:


----------



## Valerie

For westwall:


----------



## Valerie

For midcan5:


----------



## Valerie

For Barb:


----------



## Valerie

For skookerasbil:


----------



## Valerie

For Harry Dresden:


----------



## Valerie

For Charles Main:


----------



## Valerie

For AVGJoe:


----------



## Valerie

For mdn2000:


----------



## PixieStix

For Dis


----------



## PixieStix

For EZ, with a certain someone on board


----------



## Conspiracist

Hope the cold gets better!


----------



## PixieStix

For Intense


----------



## PixieStix

For Dilloduck


----------



## Conspiracist




----------



## random3434

*For Pixie, so she can go back in time to a 'gentler era'*


----------



## random3434

*For our Valerie, for being so generous to all the USMB Members, more money to buy more gifts for everyone! *And a little something-something for herself! *


----------



## Conspiracist

Echo Zulu said:


> *For our Valerie, for being so generous to all the USMB Members, more money to buy more gifts for everyone! *And a little something-something for herself! *



That would only cover Val's phone bill


----------



## PixieStix

For Gunny


----------



## Blagger

For Huggy:


----------



## PixieStix

Crow has experienced the ring of death, so for him


----------



## saltshaker

Thi isn't a gift, but 2 gift ideals for everyone. You can, GIVE IT TO that one family member we all have.
Everyone knows coal and switches but try this.

1. A pack of batteries with note that says "GIFT NOT INCLUDED".

2. Any dollar amount you wish of already scrathed off Non-Winning lottery tickets with note that says "Sorry you didn't win".


----------



## Conspiracist

saltshaker said:


> Thi isn't a gift, but 2 gift ideals for everyone. You can, GIVE IT TO that one family member we all have.
> Everyone knows coal and switches but try this.
> 
> 1. A pack of batteries with note that says "GIFT NOT INCLUDED".
> 
> *2. Any dollar amount you wish of already scrathed off Non-Winning lottery tickets with note that says "Sorry you didn't win".*









But I did!


----------



## Valerie

Echo Zulu said:


> *For our Valerie, for being so generous to all the USMB Members, more money to buy more gifts for everyone! *And a little something-something for herself! *





Sweeet!    Plus Discover card is giving me 5% back!


----------



## Valerie

For ConJob:


----------



## Valerie

For eagleseven:


----------



## Valerie

For Lucky Dan:


----------



## Valerie

For Jillian:


----------



## Valerie

For Dive Con:


----------



## Valerie

For Wry Catcher:


----------



## Valerie

For Shadow:


----------



## dilloduck

for Shadow

Garage Organizers Speciality Storage Solutions & Cabinets


----------



## Valerie

For Middleman:


----------



## Valerie

For Samson:


----------



## Valerie

For dilloduck:


http://www.usmessageboard.com/gener...ft-to-another-usmb-member-12.html#post3065129


----------



## Valerie

For CMike:


----------



## Valerie

For Shogun:


----------



## Valerie

For Diuretic:


----------



## Valerie

For MikeK:


----------



## Valerie

For 9/11 inside job:


----------



## Valerie

For Quantum Windbag:


----------



## Shadow

For Dillo...

Brunswick Game Fishing Glow Viz-a-Ball Bowling Ball > $83.99 > FREE SHIPPING

It glows in the dark too...woo hoo 

Hee...I'll splurge and buy you two...

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Mens-Sleeveless-T-Shirt-WHEN-BALLS/dp/B003R36AIS[/ame]


----------



## Colin

I was going to get ConHog one of these, but I don't think he's got the puff to blow it up:







So I got him this for his bedroom wall!


----------



## Valerie

For Modbert:


----------



## Valerie

For Eightball:


----------



## Valerie

For Truthspeaker:


----------



## Valerie

For Missourian:


----------



## Valerie

For Father Time:


----------



## Valerie

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DINRR5H0VKc[/ame]


----------



## Neser Boha

Can you imagine the sheer amount of fucked up freaky creepy shit that'd be in the mail this time of year if USMB did have a real gift exchange?


----------



## Valerie

For Neser Boha:


----------



## DiveCon

Neser Boha said:


> Can you imagine the sheer amount of fucked up freaky creepy shit that'd be in the mail this time of year if USMB did have a real gift exchange?


no kidding
some of them might not make it through the package inspections
LOL


----------



## Neser Boha

Valerie said:


> For Neser Boha:



Aw, thank you


----------



## Neser Boha

DiveCon said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the sheer amount of fucked up freaky creepy shit that'd be in the mail this time of year if USMB did have a real gift exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding
> some of them might not make it through the package inspections
> LOL
Click to expand...


There'd be some biohazard, I'm sure, lol.


----------



## DiveCon

Neser Boha said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine the sheer amount of fucked up freaky creepy shit that'd be in the mail this time of year if USMB did have a real gift exchange?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no kidding
> some of them might not make it through the package inspections
> LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There'd be some biohazard, I'm sure, lol.
Click to expand...

and explosives
LOL


----------



## Valerie

For Dont Taz Me Bro:


----------



## Valerie

For Zander:


----------



## JW Frogen

I give you all love and world peace.

For the very low price of 19.99$.

*Exemptions may apply, read label, not available on any day that I do not feel like it. None per customer.


----------



## jillian

for care4all


----------



## Valerie

JW Frogen said:


> I give you all love and world peace.
> 
> For the very low price of 19.99$.
> 
> *Exemptions may apply, read label, not available on any day that I do not feel like it. None per customer.





  This offer not valid with any other offer...?


----------



## Valerie

For peach174:


----------



## Valerie

For Terral:


----------



## Valerie

For High Gravity:


----------



## Valerie

For LibocalypseNow :


----------



## Valerie

For rdean:


----------



## Valerie

For Yurt:


----------



## Valerie

For Soggy in NOLA:


----------



## Valerie

For blastoff:


----------



## Valerie

For BlindBoo:


----------



## Valerie

For manu1959:


----------



## Valerie

For Coloradomtnman:


----------



## Valerie

For JimH52 :


----------



## Madeline

Valerie said:


> For Madeline:



This is just gorgeous, Valerie.  Thankies so much!


----------



## Luissa

For Gunny.


----------



## Annie

Valerie said:


> For Annie:



Thank you! Just what I needed. My gift to you: You come with me and we'll get a some cute cabana boys!


----------



## Valerie

Annie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Annie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Just what I needed. My gift to you: You come with me and we'll get a some cute cabana boys!
Click to expand...





  Sounds like fun!


----------



## PixieStix

*For JBeukema*


----------



## JBeukema

What does that say, Pix?


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> What does that say, Pix?



Equality


----------



## JBeukema

Pix:








Contemporary strings and keys

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Laced-Unlaced-Ltd-Emilie-Autumn/dp/B000PD8GTE]Amazon.com: Laced / Unlaced (Ltd 2cd): Emilie Autumn: Music[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix

JBeukema said:


> Pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contemporary strings and keys
> 
> Amazon.com: Laced / Unlaced (Ltd 2cd): Emilie Autumn: Music



Very nice. That is some awesome music.


----------



## Anguille

For Xmas I am going to give the USMB message board (yes, I am the secret owner) to .........









































Valerie!!!!!!


----------



## Valerie

Anguille said:


> For Xmas I am going to give the USMB message board (yes, I am the secret owner) to .........
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie!!!!!!





  Too late, I've already given myself!


----------



## Valerie

For Skull Pilot:


----------



## Valerie

For strollingbones:


----------



## Valerie

For Sunshine:


----------



## Valerie

For spoonman:


----------



## Valerie

For Dis:


----------



## Valerie

For JenT:


----------



## Valerie

For The Rabbi:


----------



## Valerie

For rikules:


----------



## froggy

To all the Ladies here, and then some.View attachment $me.bmp


----------



## Barb

manifold said:


> For EZ.  (works in the tub!)



I hope that's a radio. If not...where the fuck is that big round thing supposed to go??


----------



## froggy

Barb said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> For EZ.  (works in the tub!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that's a radio. If not...where the fuck is that big round thing supposed to go??
Click to expand...


----------



## Barb

hjmick said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Silkyeggsalad, the world's largest bong:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pipe, not a bong... Or so I'm told...
Click to expand...


Its the thought that counts.


----------



## Valerie

For Angel Heart:


----------



## jillian

for silky sheldon


----------



## boedicca

Somebody here must deserve Haggis Flavored Potato Chips, I'm just not sure who is worthy.

Tired of BBQ chips? Here comes haggis - UPI.com


----------



## Valerie

boedicca said:


> Somebody here must deserve Haggis Flavored Potato Chips, I'm just not sure who is worthy.
> 
> Tired of BBQ chips? Here comes haggis - UPI.com





You could give them L.K. Eder...? 

He was so hungry, he told me the pink flamingo I gave him was delicious!


----------



## Valerie

For Echo Zulu:


----------



## Valerie

For Willow:


----------



## Valerie

For del:


----------



## Valerie

For Gunny:


----------



## Valerie

For EZ:


----------



## Valerie

For Ravi:


----------

